# Long Weekend Fishing? Monday!



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello ppl....

Anyone going for a fish somewhere over the weekend? I am keen to wet a line again.... and am prob looking @ heading East to the coast again........ if anyone is keen let me know...... I will be taking the trailer.... so have room for another yak on the cross bars


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Leave Friday morning real early and drive for 12 hours North to Cleveland. Get on the barge to North Stradbroke and join us all at Adder Rock!!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

scoman said:


> Leave Friday morning real early and drive for 12 hours North to Cleveland. Get on the barge to North Stradbroke and join us all at Adder Rock!!


If only...... it doesn't look like any bloody Canberran's even fish man!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

patwah said:


> Soz swabio, come to my house and hang while I parent.
> 
> Shit welcome for you


LoL .... my Son is itching to go fishing... .so we will prob head down in the am.....


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertros said:


> Hub snub.


I am tempted to head up and launch for a long reef session at some stage.... would love to get amongst some kingys!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Soz swabio, come to my house and hang while I parent.


Learn what not to do?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

anselmo said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Soz swabio, come to my house and hang while I parent.
> ...


I am taking my son fishing on Monday..... so will get the yak down to the bay


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Car and Yak are ready to go...............that is right.... I am in Canberra and I am going fishing  unlike the rest of the snobs


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

patwah said:


> swabio said:
> 
> 
> > Car and Yak are ready to go...............that is right.... I am in Canberra and I am going fishing  unlike the rest of the snobs
> ...


hahaha.... room in the car and on the trailer for another....  .....


----------

